# Nice Old Komandirskie



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Think this one is from the 1980's? Check out the different bracelet that came with the watch. Not Russian, marked MONARCH.


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Almost mate - just delete the "http://" in front of the







and you've done it


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice watch btw!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> Think this one is from the 1980's?


I don't think so, I think it's a type 86x which is a 2010 model. http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-classification-database-draft-424915-4.html#post3173101

The original Komandiskies without a bezel (60s, 70s) are bit more round. http://ussrtime.com/start.html (check number 778 and 795).

An alternative is that that one is a redialed Raketa or Poljot, like it's stated on the WUS database. The bracelet is aftermarket.


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Not sure I understand! Not visible in the photo, under 6 o'clock, is marked 3AKA3 MO CCCP. What does that make it?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It looks like a late 60s / early 70s model to me. I can't find any internet proof mind...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Watch Komrade Arthur said:


> Not sure I understand! Not visible in the photo, under 6 o'clock, is marked 3AKA3 MO CCCP. What does that make it?


It means something like "Commissioned by the Soviet Ministry of Defence" (not to be mistaken with an issued military watch though). What it doesn't mean is that that dial belongs to that watch, there are lots of Russian franken-watches around (watches put together by a seller from different watches - easy to do with Vostoks as most parts are interchangeable).

So, if Mark Gordon's and WUS database are correct, that dial comes from a much older watch (probably 80s like you said) but not the case.

I also had a 3AKA3 Amphibia... everything post-Soviet except the dial:










...note the movement and the "RUS" markings on the bridge (should be "SU" for a Soviet era Vostok movement)










In this case, the dial came (I'm pretty sure but not 100%) out of one of the early Komandirskies without a bezel. Because dials, hands, movements and the insides of their cases are all pretty much standart, you can rearrange a whole new watch with different parts. This was a good thing as most of the times it made them easy to repair on a huuuuge country without many watchmakers.

The good part is, they run just fine frankenised or not


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> It looks like a late 60s / early 70s model to me. I can't find any internet proof mind...


I know what you mean but those were a bit more roundish...



















(it's difficult to link directly to Gordon's site, so I just nicked his photos for his 85 komandisrsky nr 180  )


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Watch Komrade Arthur said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure I understand! Not visible in the photo, under 6 o'clock, is marked 3AKA3 MO CCCP. What does that make it?
> ...


I agree. They look good and run well and get a lot of interest and comments. Enough said.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I managed to find this:










from here: http://photo.net/photodb/folder?folder_id=241804

and also this: http://www.etsy.com/listing/60298306/super-rare-vostok-komandirskie-soviet

Looks like you got a pretty rare model.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

These pop up on Fleabay all the time. They're usually advertised by Ukranian sellers as 60's-70's.

Look at ebay items 190578318383 and 150657150788 (



















The discussion on WUS mentions them briefly (as case type 793) but discards them as being 'beyond the scope of this project'

The caseback & movement would clinch it. The 86x has a modern embossed back whereas the "older" one has a plain back.

The 86x holds a 2414 compared to the 2234 hacking movemment in the other one.

Weird that there are none of this style Komandirskie on Mark Gordon's site though.

Are they really just modern frankens? If so, my faith in one particular ebay seller is going to be destroyed.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

louiswu said:


> ...........
> 
> Weird that there are none of this style Komandirskie on Mark Gordon's site though.
> 
> Are they really just modern frankens? If so, my faith in one particular ebay seller is going to be destroyed.


In Mark Gordon's site see #785 and 1250. They are both zakaz, late '60ies or '70ies years.

I have one, too.

I think the Louiswu's and Lampoc's published pictures are of good, old, not franken, zakaz Komandirskies, like mine :man_in_love:

Thay are called Chistopol Komandirskie, from the city of factory written on the dial.



Komandirskie Chistopol con mov.2234 di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> In Mark Gordon's site see #785 and 1250. They are both zakaz, late '60ies or '70ies years.
> 
> I have one, too.
> 
> ...


Are you sure about those catalogue numbers on Mark's site? I come up with different cases from yours... Yours seems just like the one on the OP but I also found some like the second one loiswu posted. Seems like a different case, with that curve on the end of the lugs and that raised bit that involves the edges of the crystal.

There's one just like yours and the OP on netgrafik though:










Vostok 2214 with the pos-1964 factory markings.

I'm now guessing that the OP watch is one of these oldies, the 86x seems to have a more steep raising of the case from the edge to the crystal, the older one is more flat... I guess we would need better pictures.

fftopic2: Itntersting thing I've just noticed now is that the 300m Amphibia MkII had 22mm lugs unlike the regular 200m Amphibias with 18mm lugs. That's one to keep in mind, still one of my favourite Vostoks!


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > In Mark Gordon's site see #785 and 1250. They are both zakaz, late '60ies or '70ies years.
> ...


You are right, I made a number mistake... it's normal, I'm a mathematcian! :swoon2:

Gordon has a case like mine, at #0796; different dial, though. :umnik2:

Netgrafik has another one with the same case and dial.

It's really strange that there are so few Chistopol Komandirskie in the Mark Gordon site, while they aren't rare at all. :sadwalk:

Maybe we must ask him....


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

numbers 0800 and 1261 on ussrtime are the steel (chrome plated?) versions of that case shape.

Again, both with non-Komandirskie Vostok dials. Initially made me wonder if the older Komandirskie dials had been swapped out into these cases, but there are soooo many of them out there i expect it's just that Mark doesn't have one on the site.

Too common perhaps?

yet another dumb noob question.... what movement should these 60/70's Komandirskies have?

I've seen examples with 2414 and with 2234 movements.

Fleabay has a few of these available now, and i'm getting tempted.

cheers

Nick


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

louiswu said:


> numbers 0800 and 1261 on ussrtime are the steel (chrome plated?) versions of that case shape.
> 
> Again, both with non-Komandirskie Vostok dials. Initially made me wonder if the older Komandirskie dials had been swapped out into these cases, but there are soooo many of them out there i expect it's just that Mark doesn't have one on the site.
> 
> ...


They are nice old watches, it'll be a good buy.... I'm sure you'll love it :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> You are right, I made a number mistake... it's normal, I'm a mathematcian! :swoon2:


Tut, tut... :acute:



Vaurien said:


> Maybe we must ask him....


Will you ask him? I don't even know where to begin with this one...

BTW, bit off topic, but this one reminds me of a VE that few people know:










Pobeda range (like the car, not V day) and initially one of the first Trophy models.


----------

